# RSOC Central Day, Santa Pod!!



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Had a walk round with the camera's for Rallye News....................
































































MORE HERE CLICKY

CheeRS James.


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

great pics mate.... i really fancy an old RS or mk1 or 2 escort to play about with!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Some nice snaps there


----------



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

Some great pics there. One day I hope to own a Mk2 RS2000.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

kings.. said:


> great pics mate.... i really fancy an old RS or mk1 or 2 escort to play about with!


You'd better have a fat wallet then 

John


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

nice pics mate


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Nice snaps mate.

BBS's on a ford though? A no no for me


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

dean j said:


> Nice snaps mate.
> 
> BBS's on a ford though? A no no for me


How come mate??


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice pics James.

Chris.


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

kings.. said:


> great pics mate.... i really fancy an old RS or mk1 or 2 escort to play about with!


My mate works at a bodyshop and his gaffer has been challenged by Retro Ford to rebuild a Mk1 in 8weeks, its got to be done by the 7th May and its nearly done!


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Lovely pics mate. I really want a old ford next. Really badly! I'm thinking escort rs 1600i.


----------

